# Tổng quan phẫu thuật chữa cười hở lợi: chi phí, địa chỉ, kết quả



## csevenan (21/11/19)

Bạn tự ti ngại giao tiếp vì nụ cười hở lợi kém duyên dáng? Bạn đang tìm kiếm giải pháp khắc phục triệt để khuyết điểm cười hở lợi? Lần đầu tiên ở Việt Nam, chuyên khoa hàm mặt chuyên sâu tại SanDentist ứng dụng công nghệ chữa cười hở lợi hàng đầu chính là sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời nhất dành cho bạn. Thực tế đã có hơn 20.000 ca phẫu thuật chữa cười hở lợi thành công lấy lại nụ cười duyên dáng, tự tin rạng rỡ chỉ sau 30 phút trải nghiệm.






Tật cười hở lợi chỉ là một khuyết điểm nhỏ vùng lợi – khi cười để lộ 1 khoảng lợi từ 3mm trở lên, nhưng lại ảnh hưởng lớn tới thẩm mỹ khuôn mặt mỗi khi nở nụ cười. Hướng chữa cười hở lợi phụ thuộc vào nguyên nhân gây ra.
Chữa cười hở lợi thường áp dụng cho các trường hợp: lợi bị lộ ra ít, lợi bị lộ ra nhiều, phì đại, áp dụng cho cả nam và nữ…
Theo chuyên gia bác sĩ chuyên khoa phẫu thuật hở lợi tạo hình hàm mặt tại SanDentist nguyên nhân gây cười hở lợi được xếp vào 4 nguyên nhân chính. Mỗi khách hàng khi đến SanDentist sẽ được thăm khám xác định nguyên nhân gây cười hở lợi để chỉ định phương pháp điều trị phục hợp.


----------

